# Can't start SpamAssassin



## xy16644 (Mar 7, 2014)

I just updated all my ports and _S_pam_A_ssassin was updated. The updates went fine. But when it came to restarting the spamd service with `sudo service sa-spamd start` I get this:

```
Starting spamd.
Mar  7 16:46:17.110 [11959] warn: server socket setup failed, retry 1: spamd: could not create INET socket on 127.0.0.1:783: Address already in use
Mar  7 16:46:18.118 [11959] warn: server socket setup failed, retry 2: spamd: could not create INET socket on 127.0.0.1:783: Address already in use
Mar  7 16:46:19.124 [11959] warn: server socket setup failed, retry 3: spamd: could not create INET socket on 127.0.0.1:783: Address already in use
Mar  7 16:46:20.148 [11959] warn: server socket setup failed, retry 4: spamd: could not create INET socket on 127.0.0.1:783: Address already in use
Mar  7 16:46:21.176 [11959] warn: server socket setup failed, retry 5: spamd: could not create INET socket on 127.0.0.1:783: Address already in use
Mar  7 16:46:22.216 [11959] warn: server socket setup failed, retry 6: spamd: could not create INET socket on 127.0.0.1:783: Address already in use
Mar  7 16:46:23.225 [11959] warn: server socket setup failed, retry 7: spamd: could not create INET socket on 127.0.0.1:783: Address already in use
Mar  7 16:46:24.234 [11959] warn: server socket setup failed, retry 8: spamd: could not create INET socket on 127.0.0.1:783: Address already in use
Mar  7 16:46:25.254 [11959] warn: server socket setup failed, retry 9: spamd: could not create INET socket on 127.0.0.1:783: Address already in use
Mar  7 16:46:26.262 [11959] error: spamd: could not create INET socket on 127.0.0.1:783: Address already in use
spamd: could not create INET socket on 127.0.0.1:783: Address already in use
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/sa-spamd: WARNING: failed to start spamd
```

When I run ps -aux | grep spamd I get:

```
root     58455   0.0  0.4 138572  64672  -  Ss    4:05PM      0:01.12 /usr/local/bin/spamd -c -d -r /var/run/spamd/spamd
root     58456   0.0  0.4 142668  69404  -  I     4:05PM      0:00.56 spamd child (perl)
root     58457   0.0  0.4 138572  64672  -  I     4:05PM      0:00.00 spamd child (perl)
user  12106   0.0  0.0  18728   2124  0  S+    4:47PM      0:00.00 grep spamd
```

Why can't I start _S_pam_A_ssassin?


----------



## fonz (Mar 7, 2014)

xy16644 said:
			
		

> Why can't I start _S_pam_A_ssassin?


From the looks of it, because it's already running.


----------



## xy16644 (Mar 7, 2014)

I ended up just killing process ID 58455 and all was well after that.


----------



## fonz (Mar 7, 2014)

By the way, I noticed something else, so for future reference:



			
				xy16644 said:
			
		

> But when it came to restarting the spamd service with `sudo service sa-spamd start`


That should probably have been `sudo service sa-spamd [b][highlight]re[/highlight][/b]start`.


----------

